

How Hunch Built a Data-Crunching Monster - yarapavan
https://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/12/how-hunch-built-a-data-crunchi.php

======
feral
I do a lot of work with very large graphs (100s of millions of nodes), running
similar sorts of algorithms, and also have found there's a lot of benefits to
going with a single machine with lots of memory.

I'm happy to read that article, because the conventional wisdom at the moment
is very much to go down the road of hadoop, and large scale parallelism; but
from experience, there's certain graph tasks it just doesn't work well for.

